

We may need a new name for netbooks. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/24/we-may-need-a-new-name-for-netbooks/

======
vegai
Nngh. They're laptops.

If we need a new name for something, it's those computers that have >= 17"
monitors that are currently called laptops.

Hey, I know. Why not use these nifty grammatical tools called "adjectives"?

